# Class that you hated the most in school



## caffolote (Aug 20, 2008)

Algebra 2. That class was horrible, mainly because of the teacher


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 20, 2008)

Unlucky you... my Algebra 2 class was easy and pretty fun.

I'm hating AP Euro so far... It requires actual effort! How dare it!


----------



## matrix121391 (Aug 20, 2008)

World History AP and occasionally Choir.

Edit: School's about to start and I have a feeling I'm going to hate U.S. History AP and Calculus AP.


----------



## .TakaM (Aug 20, 2008)

religious education.

I fucking HATED that class so god damn much


----------



## Forstride (Aug 20, 2008)

World Cultures last year.  That and History in 7th grade (It was about the mideval times)...


----------



## sjones900 (Aug 20, 2008)

AP Biology FTW it is pure hell you should be paid to all the crap they have you do.


----------



## RiotShooter (Aug 20, 2008)

Freaking Trig. My teacher was a absolute idiot. i'm surprised i even passed that class


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 20, 2008)

matrix121391 said:
			
		

> World History AP


Oh yeah, that too. In fact now that I think about it, its worse than Euro so far.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 20, 2008)

I despise my US History class. Teacher gave us 60+ pages to read in 1 day and we have vocab to learn by next week. Plus its boring in there you just want to go to sleep.


----------



## fischju (Aug 20, 2008)

I had a first year teacher that was an engineer major, teaching statistics.


----------



## 8v8t8r (Aug 20, 2008)

IB english HL1 & 2
IB History of the Americas HL1
IB Math Studies          -            teacher was a pregnant idiot with constant mood changes


freaking *LOVE* AP US history & AP Calculus AB


----------



## alex (Aug 20, 2008)

Science. No offense. XD
Our teacher was HORRIBLE. Really picky and most of the tie was a bitch about anything. All the other teachers were cool. Especially our Pre-Algebra teacher.


----------



## jumpman17 (Aug 20, 2008)

American Literature.

I called it "the touchy-feely class" and soon, ever one else did too.
We had to listen to Enya.
We had to decipher the true meaning of poems. (Who says they have a hidden meaning. Can't a poem just be about a cat?)
We had to paint our feet.
We had to give a speech about ourselves.

Here is an actual conversation I had with my teacher one day:
*We watch a clip of Saving Private Ryan.
*We had to fill out a worksheet afterwords and one of the questions was "How would you feel if your best friend died next to you in a war?"
*I wrote down "Sad"
Teacher: Why would you be sad though? You have to explain.
Me: It didn't say explain.
Teacher: Well, you have to explain. How would you feel and why?
Me: Sad, because my best friend just died next to me in a war.
Teacher: We know that, but why would you be sad?
Me: Why wouldn't I?
Teacher: You have to explain.
Me: I really don't know what else to say.
Teacher: Why?


----------



## Opium (Aug 20, 2008)

Maths was my most loathed subject.

Religious education was funny coming from one teacher who used to inject himself with vegemite and another teacher who taught us the world was flat.


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 20, 2008)

Chemistry II AP
Aha, I hate it so bad...


----------



## myuusmeow (Aug 20, 2008)

I hated my "honors" English class last year. The teacher was horrible.
Teacher: How did the Giver blah blah blah this is the kind of question you have to see the story in the exact same way she did to understand?
Class: ...
Class: ....................
Teacher: Did you all even read the book?
Class: .......
Teacher: Do you want to be in "Honors"? I could just call Mr. BlahBlah and get you all to be in a normal class? Would that be easy enough for you?
Class: .......
Teacher: What are you all? Vegetables?!
Teacher: *picks random people again and again until 1 finally gets the right answer*

That happened about 15 times a day since some genius thought English needed 2 45 minute periods unlike all other classes which is just 1 period.


----------



## Bishang (Aug 20, 2008)

8v8t8r said:
			
		

> IB english HL1 & 2


I hated IB English. Freaken failed that class. I totally think my teacher had something against me, and now for some reason she's gonna be my Marketing teacher this coming up year.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 20, 2008)

French = failure.

Not, that french is a bad language, just the teacher fucking sucks.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 20, 2008)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> I hated my "honors" English class last year. The teacher was horrible.
> Teacher: How did the Giver blah blah blah this is the kind of question you have to see the story in the exact same way she did to understand?
> Class: ...
> Class: ....................
> ...


I read that book in 8th grade...


----------



## Urza (Aug 20, 2008)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> I hated my "honors" English class last year. The teacher was horrible.
> Teacher: How did the Giver blah blah blah this is the kind of question you have to see the story in the exact same way she did to understand?
> Class: ...
> Class: ....................
> ...


Sounds more like you and your class are just the same generics idiots found in most public schools.


----------



## jumpman17 (Aug 20, 2008)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> I hated my "honors" English class last year. The teacher was horrible.
> Teacher: How did the Giver blah blah blah this is the kind of question you have to see the story in the exact same way she did to understand?
> Class: ...
> Class: ....................
> ...



That's one of my favorite books.


----------



## GameSoul (Aug 20, 2008)

I read the Giver too in 8th Grade. Good story. My most hated would be Biology. She gave a lot of homework and many days I didn't finish it all. I passed with a B or C. I hope it's better tomorrow on my first day back.


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 20, 2008)

I hate Science!

Actually my World History class was the worst, because of the teacher.



Edit: I don't actually hate you sicence.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 20, 2008)

science and english because the teachers are "female dogs" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





spanish and Algebra are my favorites


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 20, 2008)

Alex said:
			
		

> Science. No offense. XD
> Our teacher was HORRIBLE. Really picky and most of the tie was a bitch about anything. All the other teachers were cool. Especially our Pre-Algebra teacher.



Me too. So far, in grade 8, and 9, both of my Science teachers were horrible.

The grade 8 Science teacher actually slowed us down (I go to a special school where you're allowed to go ahead of your grade, no matter how bad you are at it. As long as you finish them early, and pass, you can get ahead), by not giving us the work in time. Our teachers are responsible to handing out work to us, so that we can finish them. Yet, he gave them to us at the last minute, and even called us dumbasses for not finishing earlier, while it was certainly HIS fault. We asked for more work, and he'd come up with a lame excuse, telling us that we don't need to hurry.

His marking system was also terrible, since he picked favorites. I WASN'T one of them, but I still somehow managed to get a B from that Awful teacher.


----------



## silent sniper (Aug 20, 2008)

My Grade 5 and Grade 8 French (that bitch of a teacher actually kicked me out of her class for backtalking - although me and the rest of my classmates called it "outsmarting") >.>




edit: and my Grade 8 Gym teacher. he was fat, lazy, swore a lot and was late like 1/2 hour every class.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 20, 2008)

was he trying to catch the ice cream truck?! HAHAhahah--- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 /me tired


At the open house, my dumb Science teacher got epically pwn't by my dad. it was good man.


----------



## Q.Ghost (Aug 20, 2008)

I remember when i was in business class this young chick teacher phoned up my dad and told him that i was being childish in class and my dad told her that he didn't give a shit and that unless i was in a gang holding the school hostage he could care less and then the teacher gave me the phone and my dad told me to egg her car if i got the chance too. When class was over that was the first thing i did but not before i threw a paper plane at her head. I guess i was being childish.


----------



## Bishang (Aug 20, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> myuusmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow... I read tha book in 5th grade. Then I reread it in 8th grade and understood it a little more, if you get what I mean xD


----------



## alex (Aug 20, 2008)

Q.Ghost said:
			
		

> I remember when i was in business class this young chick teacher phoned up my dad and told him that i was being childish in class and my dad told her that he didn't give a shit and that unless i was in a gang holding the school hostage he could care less and then the teacher gave me the phone and my dad told me to egg her car if i got the chance too. When class was over that was the first thing i did but not before i threw a paper plane at her head. I guess i was being childish.


I doubt that, nobody's dad is THAT cool.


----------



## Dylan (Aug 20, 2008)

math is for chumps


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 20, 2008)

i just hate every lesson in my school!!!
i mainly hate religious studies and citizenship.
but i love SEX education


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 20, 2008)

Even though I never had any issues with the classes themselves, I could never get along with teachers for some reason. Everyone always "expected" something from me. I don't know why but they'd all get "dissapointed" when they find out that I'm not what they wanted me to be.
I guess its gotta be me because I had this problem with every single teacher I ever had. I probably give off a sort of air of responsibilty while in fact I'm one of the most unreliable people you'll ever meet.

Whats even more annoying is that when they find out that I'm not who they want me to, they always try and "motivate" me to becoming that person.
Putting me in charge of certain projects, putting me on report cards - which if I didn't get a certain amount of points on, I'd get detention - and usually directing questions to me in classes.

I've always been able to pick up things faster than most people so I could get by without doing much work, much to the annoyance of my teachers, who in turn tried me to motivate me more to do work and "excel" and "achieve" my potential.

If I really had to pick a class I'd probably pick English Lit. because that teacher was particularly motivated to make me reach my potential. I was in the second set (Second group based on performance. People are divided into classes on ability and top set is the best while bottom set is the worst.) and I could get away with not doing any work in class (mainly because our class was full of people who wouldn't work), doing all my coursework at the last minute because it was so easy and just having a great time. I could then go and do the higher tier exam (which is only for top set students and good second set students) and get an A easily (which I did). He kept trying to get me to work and tried various methods such as removing me from the class to work on an assignment. Naturally I refused to do it because I knew that if I did this one thing, he'd see that I'd be willing to work with him and eventually move on to second set which I didn't want to do because they had so much work.

My maths class was sort of the same thing but unlike english, I actually cared about the class and my teacher confronted me about my attitude towards my lessons. She called me arrogant and lazy but able to do great things (which struck me as a bit harsh) and she forced me to recheck my personality. In the end, I appreciate her for that (though I still don't like her any more).

/wall of text


----------



## Jax (Aug 20, 2008)

I was never any good at History. There's just to much to remember! ARGH!


----------



## Doggy124 (Aug 20, 2008)

Math


----------



## Bake (Aug 20, 2008)

I can't stand geography. DAMN CLIMATE!!!!


----------



## knilsilooc (Aug 21, 2008)

AP European History. Oh my God, I wanted to kill myself, we had _hours_ of homework every night... we learned more at home than at school, and I only got a 1 on the AP test that I studied so hard for. I even went to a weekend review session...


----------



## Psyfira (Aug 21, 2008)

Mine was definitely RE. Hinduism was interesting but other than that I just had no interest in it whatsoever, and didn't get the best luck with teachers either. In my first year we had the headteacher. Second year was a moody cow who, while she could actually teach pretty well, was strict as hell when it came to the rules. Third year was a Jewish teacher trying to teach us about the holocaust, far too personal for her and it was just heartbreaking to watch. Maybe that was the point, but it seemed cruel at the time. So yeah, not much love for RE over here.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Aug 21, 2008)

Heh, definitely calculus and chemistry for high school (and for college what little I had of each then).  Doesn't help that I was naturally bad at math before, but those just took the cake.  How I didn't fail them is a miracle to me, but I was certainly close (D, which is the lowest grade you can get and still pass).  

In college, probably Spanish.  Yeah, I...I didn't get along with Spanish too well, or well at all.  Four semesters, thankfully I managed to scrape by the whole thing.  And rapidly my brain forgets the whole learning I had.  XD


----------



## seedvt (Aug 21, 2008)

Any math, social studies 8-10, 11 was alright..


----------



## R2DJ (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm in college right now and I'm fine with my classes. Back when I was in secondary school/high school, I hated Business and Communications. I came to that school in Year 10 and there's only 2 years left until you go to college. I had to choose 2 options on which subjects I want to take. I chose ICT and B&C but the teacher didn't accept me in the ICT class as he thought "I would struggle in catching up". So I was forced to do B&C twice. So what the teacher discussed in the first class will be discusses in the second class. Plus, the teacher talks about the same thing over and over and over...


----------



## Ice Cold (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow.  Lots of Pacers in here.

I hate english and physics though.  I'm also stuck in 11 AP math for a little while.

History was by far my easiest class.  Got a 90 for doing nothing in class...everyday.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 22, 2008)

Math AB (because of my goddamn teacher who sucks at teaching) and English.


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 22, 2008)

All classes.


----------



## Licardo7 (Sep 5, 2008)

Kinder: Gym, |He didn't let us do anything but play stupid games like duck duck goose.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





1st:                       *Worst: *​Computer class, she bitched on everyone for everything. like if we talking to each other just to say what are we suppose to do, she'll rip on us. 
Library: Just bitched and bitched and bitched. 

*Best:*​Gym: turned out to be fun when you actual start playing. 

2nd: *Worst: *​Computer: same thing
Library: again, same thing

*Best:*​Gym: agauin
Music: funnest class. 

3rd: *Worst: *​Computers: Yes, she still bitched
Mrs. Kroly's class: just the worst, lucky we didn't have her but he sometimes took us to lunch and reses and she'll keep us in the stair way until we "calmed down" 

*Best:*​Mrs. Clemenz's class/ art: Plain old fun and what mad it awesome is that we had one kid that always talked back and he was funny.
Music
Gym

4th: none, was actually good. We got new computer and library teacher. 

5th: *Worst: *​Home room: Total ass. She taut good but she was an ass sometimes. 

*Best:*​They were all fine. 


6th grade:
*Worst: *​Art: always so uptight. 
Gym: He never stayed on one thing for one day, he'll say we'll continue it tomorrow but we never do. 

*Best:*​Science: best class ever! Funny teacher
Social Studies: Also a funny one.
Reading: If we do all our work, she'll let us do whatever we want.

7th:  
*Worst: *​Math: So strict and bossy. 
Art: same thing
Reading(second half): She was giving us 8th grade work and gave us a lot of homework. Some times she was fun. 


*Best:*​Science: best class ever! Funny teacher
Social Studies: Also a funny one.
Reading: If we do all our work, she'll let us do whatever we want.

8th: All the classes are good, Especially science. But it's just the beginning so I might h8 someone later.


----------



## Mazor (Sep 6, 2008)

Guys. Slöjd. I have to sit 2 hours making shit out of wood. 

No, I didn't choose it. Its obligatory in many if not most schools (pre-Gymnasium) nationwide. It also effects the over all grade, so failing it would mean lowered chances of getting into a good Gymnasium.

Gymnasium is what comes after 9th grade (not the same as US 9th grade) in the Swedish school system. No, it isn't related to physical activites.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 6, 2008)

I only ever really had 2 kinds of teachers: good (that were held back by the lousy curriculum foisted upon them) or teachers that either could not or would not teach.
This was compounded by the fact that way back when the school I went to was the best in the area (many years ago there was something called the 11 plus which they got the kids leaving primary school to take which then determined their education from then on, these days (and it has been for quite some time) it is done based on where you live with few exceptions), this "status" was well and truly gone by the time I arrived but people still though it was around.
This meant it I either taught myself things or got friends and family to teach me things. Many other resorted to this which also meant by the time it got to be taught in lessons it was tedious (why learn about resistivity when you already know it and the components that make it up).

If I had to pick something though.
French. High school/gcse.
UK compulsory school ends (although it looks like it may change soon) at 16 with the last two years geared towards GCSEs.
In what was supposedly the top set it was considered an impressive feat if you could answer a simple question off the bat (rather than almost call and response or with 5 minutes prep.
I overplayed my hand trying to get moved down (I could still take the higher paper so I did not see the difference) and nobody else wanted me (eventually I was offered a provisional place and lo and behold I became "good" but that is a different).
Again going to France occasionally, growing up around fluent French speakers and being in situations where French was useful (most copyright types would run like hell if something that is not in English appeared) led to a very boring and awkward time.

History. She taught us on several occasions prior to my having a choice so I knew she was no good (one time she decided not to teach the holocaust as she "did not want to think about it" which in my opinion is akin to me, as a scientist, falsifying results). I knew it was very likely I would end up with her when selecting what I would do, given the other options though it was one of those lesser of two evils situations. She continued to be awful but I lucked out and a class that happened at the same time had their teacher go on maternity leave and they brought in a substitute (which was good until someone decided to mess with my friends and I and fill them in on the situation, for the record no direct action was taken against them but we did the whole we advise watching your back thing which added to his already abundant paranoia - a beating you can get over but mental torture is oh so much more effective and nearly risk free if done properly).

University, first year engineering students (aside from chemical and to a lesser extent civil and electrical) were lumped together and one of the big modules (two "high level" lecturers) dealt was called statics and dynamics (young's modulus type stuff for statics and friction/equations of motion for dynamics). The dynamics guy wrote in small writing on a chalkboard (my eyesight it better than 20/20 and I had trouble reading a few rows up; the lecture theatre was bigger than most cinemas and was full), tended to launch right into a lesson (which owing to the building things up nature or education) meant they were very hard to keep track of, had a tendency to read sheets aloud, fly off the handle over little things while ignoring bigger things.


----------



## javad (Sep 6, 2008)

HAte my religon lessons and going to mass in the school


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Sep 6, 2008)

God I hated grade 10 math. I think I have a mental block.

I hear that math is taught so differently now though.

I tried to get my grade 10 math credit 5 times (hehe that's persistent).

Then one day I realized I was needing to get the hell out of school. The english teacher was looking too cute, my shop teacher was my age (I was a returning adult student in this case) and I just couldn't deal with it.

The last straw was a really cute girl hitting on me, and I find out after asking that she was 13 and I nearly had heart failure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



She has no idea how old I was.


----------



## Shakraka (Sep 6, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> God I hated grade 10 math. I think I have a mental block.
> 
> I hear that math is taught so differently now though.
> 
> ...



He would've went out with her:


Spoiler


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 7, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> The last straw was a really cute girl hitting on me, and I find out after asking that she was 13 and I nearly had heart failure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was delicious cake

you should have eaten it


----------



## Gman 101 (Sep 7, 2008)

I hate History, Geography, Latin and Japanese. Japanese is just boring for me, as well as Latin, but my Latin teacher's a total asshole. History is boring because Australia doesn't really have a history... well the little amount of history we have isn't something I'd be too proud of. Geography = waste of time.


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 7, 2008)

no one hates art class


----------



## Wynd (Sep 7, 2008)

I hate Chemistry...Our Teacher is too fat for acids.
I hate our History..Ugh duh its booring. History! ya WHo wants to study the past!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I Love Geometry....its easy....super! XD
I hate our Technology and Livelihood Education....it's like people don't know how 2 use the Photoshop!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hate geography.........just like Gman 101...it's a total waste of time. I mean u can study GEo by looking at a stupid GLOBAL MAPPPPP!!!

MY super ultra hyper total freakin hated subject, advanced physics and trigonometry  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and statistics!!!


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Sep 7, 2008)

Neat thing about History, is if you fail learning it, you get to do it all over again in the future.

It might be boring learning about someone's past mistakes, but you don't want to end up being some kid's boring history class either.


----------



## kikuchiyo (Sep 7, 2008)

Any math beyond geometry.  And chemistry, and physics.  Outside of biology I was a huge liberal arts dork; history, language, literature.


----------



## Minox (Sep 7, 2008)

Swedish - I know my grammar and I spell good, but what the teachers think you need is being able to write like an author.
French - Bad teachers and that's the reason why I quit French this year.


----------



## Mazor (Sep 7, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Swedish - I know my grammar and I spell good, but what the teachers think you need is being able to write like an author.


Seconded. What I hate the most are all the "write down your feelings towards this text/book" assignments though.


----------



## beefymeatloaf420 (Sep 7, 2008)

Mine was surely Geometry and Algebra in 7th grade. But it was only the teacher that bugged me. My assigned seat was in the back and he always yelled at me for answering a problem wrong. I pretty much brought it upon myslef though for always speaking out of turn and cracking jokes.


----------



## JoseGabriel (Sep 7, 2008)

physics and algebra.
My physics teacher was a very stupid, and never explained something, and all the things she explained were wrong.

and in albebra, the profesor was ver prepared and all that stuff, but i dont have the ability for algebra lol


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 7, 2008)

.TakaM said:
			
		

> no one hates art class


QFT. Teachers will even critique the worst pieces and get a good feedback about it.

Example: In one class, we have to draw an ocean. My one was too "brushed" but my teacher said "Oh look at this. It's like the current is really strong."

Also, when we had to carve a portrait of our favorite cartoon characters on a block of wood, I used Voltorb as it is extremely hard but I forgot to shave the background with sandpaper so the background looked really jaggy. The teacher said that it is like "A Pokeball lying on a really old tree"...


----------



## AshuraZro (Sep 7, 2008)

Active Citizenship, which took place last year in college. The professor didn't know what the fuck she was doing (her first semester). She consistently got edgy and exclaimed how her teaching seems to fall deaf only upon our class and not on others. We had a rather large project where we had to interview someone in the community about work ethics (our choice on the topic). So on our time we went out to the local warplane heritage museum which is always an interesting trip. It was more interesting this time when it came to interviewing someone in the offices on ethics (okay, we went mainly because it's a neat place!) we got the run around. I couldn't get any info from the receptionist on office ethics outside of the insanely universal kind of stuff. 

To be honest, I can't remember what the hell we were asking about originally but finally we got a reply after a few questions stating that our college had instructed them to "not simply give the student all the answers". If you'll remember from above, we set up an interview and came out to meet someone on our own time. Funny how the person we were waiting to interview was too busy to see us meant that we actually didn't get ANY answers. So basically half my write up, much like many for that class, spited the college's instructions and was pretty much about how we were blocked from doing our assignment by the very people that assigned it to us. Other half was and about two of the tour guides that were nice enough to fill us in on their responsibilities and what is expected of them, including the significance of why some are dressed differently (volunteers). 

It's a shame really, because while many of my friends believe that the class is a waste of time in a network engineering course, I believe that it is important to be given a refresher from time to time on civics, careers in general and just what is going on in your community. 

This professor was not up to the task. She even cursed us out of the room one day, something I always consider more of an achievement than a problem with us (could I get an achievement unlocked to pop up for when we did it?). She had been on painkillers after wrenching her back and basically became very irritable. I managed to refrain from suggesting she tried taking another as she escorted everyone out. In retrospect, I wish I did say it purely to see if her head would explode.


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 7, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> I know my grammar and I spell good



Oh the irony


----------



## Banger (Sep 7, 2008)

English for the most part, till the end when I started to enjoy it. That would be thanks to a teacher that actually made it fun. Hmmm. I can not think of a class that I hated all the time.... Each class had points I hated. Actually I take that back, I hated spanish... Also hated the spanish teacher.


----------



## Minox (Sep 7, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Swedish that is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't claim to be perfect in English since I ain't a native English-speaker.


----------



## sudosniper (Sep 8, 2008)

So far the only class i hate (school only just started so i have lots of time to hate up all my classes) is study hall it more like...detention


----------



## Gore (Sep 8, 2008)

Algebra


----------



## Sstew (Sep 8, 2008)

Anything that has to do with Math.- Algebra, Geometry, ect.


----------



## cupajoe (Sep 8, 2008)

I hate Math. Math is not my best subject, I'm better with English/Literature type classes.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Sep 14, 2008)

7th Grade social studies. In a final, we needed to know every single country and capital in the world. it was about 650 points (about 4/9 of the final grade, no shit)


----------



## Lametta (Sep 14, 2008)

I always hated math, sometimes I wanted to smash math books cause they gave me nerves


----------



## Gore (Oct 25, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> Algebra


Journalism


----------



## jabjab (Oct 26, 2008)

history *snore*


----------



## Twiggy12 (Oct 26, 2008)

im still in school so i must say...english/homegroup/humanities(geography)

ther all the same teacher who is a complete bitch and we all hate her so i say f*** u MISS!


----------



## Raika (Oct 26, 2008)

Maths....failed 8/10 tests this year and i even failed my maths final exams!!! I failed maths overall as well and THAT PULLED DOWN MY FRIGGIN GRADES LIKE HELL!!!


----------



## iffy525 (Oct 26, 2008)

Scripture


----------



## Rayder (Oct 26, 2008)

I hated history the most.   Names and dates are just gone to me.  I really don't care who did what when. No matter how hard I studied (and to be honest, I never did much studying), I could never remember all that trivial baloney of who discovered what at such-and-such date and where. To me, it really WAS just trivial baloney that I didn't NEED to know.

They say a person who doesn't know history is doomed to repeat it, but I doubt I will re-invent the lightbulb or rediscover America.  So I feel I'm safe in my ignorance of things historical.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 26, 2008)

Physics. Could never stand it. And I had a crappy teacher who tipped my schoolbag onto the desk


----------

